# All Slavic Languages: to move (to change residency)



## mateo19

Hello forum friends,

In the course of our lives, it is common for us to move several times, that is to say, "to change our place of residence".  Last week I moved and so I was able to learn how to say this in Slovak thanks to the help of my Slovak friend.  But this morning I found myself wanting to express this same sentiment in Ukrainian... but I was unable to.  The closest I could say is that "I no longer live in Pittsburgh - I now am living once again in my home town".  I thus _moved out of_ Pittsburgh and _moved back to_ my home town.

I'd love to see and compare how to say this in all the Slavic languages.  If possible, can you list the noun and the verb (a move, to move) and if you have time or would like to, can you also provide an example sentence?  Thank you very much in advance! 

Here is the Slovak we came up with:

*a move - sťahovanie.
Som unavený kvôli sťahovaniu.  I'm tired because of the move.

*to move out - odsťahovať sa
*to move in - presťahovať sa
Dnes som sa odsťahoval z Pittsburghu. Today I moved out of/away from Pittsburgh.
Presťahoval som sa späť do Mamkinho domu. I moved back home to my mom's.

A question for Slovak speakers: Can one use sťahovať by itself (without the od- or pre-) and let the z and do convey the meaning?


----------



## winpoj

In Czech:

imperfective: stěhovat se, perfective: přestěhovat se; corresponding nouns: stěhování, přestěhování
move out: odstěhovat se, move in: přistěhovat se; nouns odstěhování, přistěhování


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*Iz Pittsburgha sem se preselil nazaj v svoj rojstni/domači kraj.* = I moved from Pittsburgh back to my home town.

*Utrujen sem zaradi selitve.* = I'm tired because of the move.

*Danes sem se preselil iz Pittsburgha.* = Today I moved out of/away from Pittsburgh.

*Preselil sem se nazaj k mami.* = I moved back to my mom's.

*selitev = *move (noun, f.)
*odseliti (se)* = to move out (of a place of residence, but usually not a city)
*vseliti (se)* = to move in (to a specific place of residence)
*doseliti, priseliti (se)* = to move in
*seliti (se)* = to move (imperfective; i.e. "to be moving")
*preseliti (se)* = to move (perfective)
*izseliti* = to move someone else out

All of the prefixes you see above can be combined with *-selitev* to form nouns (*odselitev*, *vselitev*, and so on).


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:


*seliti se*, imp. - to be moving in or out
also *seliti*, imp. - to be moving (something) in or out
_*selidba*_, f. - move


*odseliti se*, perf. - to move out (of a building, neighbourhood, city, but not from an apartment)
*doseliti se*, perf. - to move in (to a building, neighbourhood, city, but not to an apartment)
*odseljavanje*, n. - process of moving out (of a town, city, country)
*doseljavanje*, n. - process of moving in (to a town, city, country)


*iseliti se*, perf. - to move out (of an apartment, building, but not from a neighbourhood)
also *iseliti*, perf. - to move (someone) out
*iseljavati se*, imp. - to be moving out
aslo *iseljavati*, imp. - to be moving (someone) out
*iseljavanje*, n. - process of moving out (of an apartment or building)


*useliti se*, perf. - to move in (to an apartment, building, but not to a neighbourhood)
also _*useliti*_, perf. - to move (someone) in
*useljavati se*, imp. - to be moving in
also *useljavati*, imp. - to be moving (someone) in
*useljavanje*, n. - process of moving in (to an apartment or building)


*preseliti se*, perf. - to move, to change place of residence
also *preseliti* - to move (something)
_*preseljavati se*_, imp. - to be moving
also *preseljavati*, imp. - to be moving (something) 
*preseljavanje*, n. - process of moving


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Phosphore's post reminds me that:

1.) *Izseliti se*, with the reflexive, also means "to move out of a place of residence" in Slovenian.

2.) The imp. forms with *-seljevati* also exist in Slovenian, as do noun forms with -*seljevanje*. However, nouns based on perf. forms (-*selitev*) are more common.

*Odseljevanje* refers more to the _process_ of moving out, whereas *odselitev* refers more to the (completed) _concept_ of moving out. This is logical, since the nouns are formed from imp. and perf. verbs respectively.

This brings me to my question: Can BCS ever combine these prefixes with *selidba* to form *odselidba*, for instance (cf. *odselitev* in Slovenian)?


----------



## Azori

mateo19 said:


> *to move out - odsťahovať sa
> *to move in - presťahovať sa


*sťahovať* (imperfective), *presťahovať* (perfective) - to move (something): sťahovať nábytok - to move furniture
*sťahovať sa* - to move (Dnes sa sťahujem - I'm moving today)
*presťahovať sa* - to move, to change the residence
*odsťahovať sa* - to move away
*prisťahovať sa* - to move in (a house, country), to immigrate (prisťahovalec - immigrant)
*nasťahovať sa* - to move in (a house, apartment)
*vysťahovať *- to evict, to turn out
*vysťahovať sa* - to move out; to emigrate (vysťahovalec - emigrant)

_Sťahovať _is also the imperfective of the verb _stiahnuť_, which has tons of other meanings.





mateo19 said:


> Presťahoval som sa späť do Mamkinho mamkinho domu. I moved back home to my mom's.


----------



## Duya

TriglavNationalPark said:


> This brings me to my question: Can BCS ever combine these prefixes with *selidba* to form *odselidba*, for instance (cf. *odselitev* in Slovenian)?



No. Prefixes work with verbal nouns proper (-enje, -avanje), but not with *selidba*.


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian:

For a house

mestia se - Im moving
nanasiam se - Im moving in
vnasiam se - Im moving in
prenasiam se - Im changing places
iznasiam se - Im moving out
nastaniavam se - Im settling in
izmestvam se - Im moving close by

For a city

mestia se - Im moving
preselvam se - Im moving in
izselvam se - Im moving out
ustanoviavam se - Im settling permanently


----------



## texpert

mateo19 said:


> *to move in - presťahovať sa


 
*Pri*sťahovať sa - as elaborated in Lior's reply. 



mateo19 said:


> A question for Slovak speakers: Can one use sťahovať by itself (without the od- or pre-) and let the z and do convey the meaning?


 
It is possible indeed - but only in imperfective tense.


----------



## Tassos

MOD NOTE: Threads merged.

This verb is an imperfective verb that means "to migrate" and mainly "to move, to change my residence". Among its prefixed derivatives there are at least three (*doseliti se* , *iseliti se* and *preseliti se*) who to me seem very similar in meaning to the original. I have also found this in wikipedia: 

_Kada mu je bilo pet godina, njegov otac je dobio premeštaj u Jastrebarsko, nadomak Zagreba, gde *se* čitava porodica* preselila *u novistan krajem 1950-ih. ._.._ U tom naselju, kada su   *se*  Štulićevi *doselili*, još nije bilo škole, pa su  roditelji Branimira upisali u školu u obližnjem Trnskom.
_
To me here the two verbs translate as virtually the same.

Can someone please explain the difference between these 3 verbs (if there is one) and tell me which is considered the perfective partner of seliti se?


----------



## Anicetus

They do indeed all translate the same to English and all of them are perfective partners of _seliti se_ -- it depends on what you want to say.

The difference is similar to the difference those prefixes make for other verbs (for example, between _doći, izići, prijeći_). *Doseliti se* emphasises _immigrate, move *to*, migrate *and come to*_. Iseliti stresses _emigrate, move *from*_, while *preseliti se* underscores _relocate, change place of habitation, move *from one place to another*_. They are often interchangeable, especially *doseliti se* and *preseliti se*, the difference is in details. 

I hope I've managed to make some sense. 

By the way, there are other derivatives of _seliti_ too -- _useliti_, also meaning _immigrate_, and _naseliti_ - _inhabit_.


----------



## VelikiMag

The most common perfective form is *preseliti se*. For it means in general _to move_, _to change address._ All the other forms are used with a specific meaning.
*
Iseliti se *means _to move out_, usually from a flat or a house. The opposite is _*useliti se*_ - _to move in_.

When you are leaving city or country, it would be _*odseliti se*_. This verb can include both a place one has moved from and a place one has moved to, e.g. _odseliti se iz Grčke_ or _odseliti se u Ameriku_.

_*Doseliti se*_ can also include both destination and origin. But this one usually implies that one's destination is the place where the speaker is.


----------



## Brainiac

Here's another one:
*raseliti*:to depopulate, to disperse 
(Raseliti stanovništvo)


----------



## Anicetus

I wasn't aware there was such a difference between *iseliti* and *odseliti*, at least not in practice. In fact, when I type _iseliti_ into Google, the first result I get contains _iseliti [se] iz BiH_. The difference I can think of is that *iseliti* may be used with a direct object other than _se_ and then means _to forcefully move somebody/something out, to expel_.

*Useliti* (without _se_) apparently means _to immigrate (to a country)_.


----------



## Duya

Nah, I don't think so; I don't feel any difference of such kind. It's just a general tendency that some true reflexive verbs become intransitive: compare _šetam_. Back in Vuk's time, the only correct form was _razgovaram *se*_, today hopelessly archaic.


----------



## VelikiMag

Anicetus said:


> I wasn't aware there was such a difference between *iseliti* and *odseliti*, at least not in practice.


Maybe not everyone has the same perception of it. For me, *iseliti se* means to take things (from an apartment) and leave. There's an expression _prinudno iseljenje_. While *odseliti se* would be to start a life somewhere else. That would be the general idea. But of course _iseliti se iz BiH_ doesn't sound less correct in any way.


----------



## Tassos

My conclusion is also that *preseliti se* must be the perfective partner as it is the prefixed derivative of seliti se that I find most of the times in the various BCS texts that I read.


----------



## nonik

czech

přestěhovat se
přesídlit
přemístit
přesunout


----------



## marco_2

In Polish:

przeprowadzić się - to move;  przeprowadzka - (a noun);  wprowadzić się - to move in; wyprowadzić się - to move out


----------

